# Tarzan 3D - Kino-Trailer zum Animations-Film



## PCGamesRedaktion (10. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Tarzan 3D - Kino-Trailer zum Animations-Film* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Tarzan 3D - Kino-Trailer zum Animations-Film


----------



## JerrY1992 (10. Oktober 2012)

Den fällt echt nix neues ein...


----------



## ulrich1303 (10. Oktober 2012)

wurde der nicht von wölfen aufgezogen?!!?

PS: was ein scheiß


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Oktober 2012)

ulrich1303 schrieb:


> wurde der nicht von wölfen aufgezogen?!!?
> 
> PS: was ein scheiß


 Ähmm... Wir sind hier nicht beim "Dschungelbuch". 

Zum Film:
Schwache Technik, und überhaupt vom Stil stark vom Disney-Trickfilm abgeguckt.
Ich bleib bei der Disney-Version.


----------



## Neumi569 (11. Oktober 2012)

Das Buch war wohl etwas erwachsener als diese oder die Disney Version.
Wieder Geld für eine Eintrittskarte gespart


----------



## Neumi569 (11. Oktober 2012)

Mogli wurde von Wölfen aufgezogen, nicht Tarzan.


----------

